# Mystery Snail?



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey guys,I was just wondering if I could put a mystery snail in with my betta in his three gallon or if that's too small is there anything else that would fit in there?Thanks.:-D


----------



## Foisair (Aug 3, 2011)

I have a snail in with Beast in his 2 gal on my desk and both snail and betta seem to be doing fine. Depending on the betta, he will most likely nip at the snail's antenna. Beast will pester my snail when he gets bored but my snail has learned to hide his extremities from him.


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

Ok,thanks.I'm gonna try it.


----------



## Loralyn94 (Jul 22, 2011)

I believe this depends who you ask, for the most part though i hear that you should have at least 5 gallons for mystery snail and betta. Snails poop a lot, and so you need a tank that can support that bioload.

EDIT: i forgot to add that instead of adding anymore fish or snails or anything you could add a moss ball. They are not quite as active as a fish or snail, but they do follow light. In the mornings when i turn on my light they float to the top of my tank and will hover there for a while.


----------



## myfishnamedthelonius (Aug 5, 2011)

my snail does great with my betta, although my betta does take occasional nips at the snail.


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

Loralyn94 said:


> I believe this depends who you ask, for the most part though i hear that you should have at least 5 gallons for mystery snail and betta. Snails poop a lot, and so you need a tank that can support that bioload.


In my experience, mystery snails are like little poop machine guns. Very messy.

Sorry, wanted an opportunity to describe them like that.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

You shold probably try ghost shrimp first, they are only 33 cents at Walmart and have a MUCH smaller bio-load than snails (shrimps bio-load is like 0.5)
And like loralyn sid.. yo may want to consider getting a moss ball, the help reduce ammonia, provide oxygen and they are cute!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

the mystery snail I keep in my sorority never had antenna  sometimes they start growing back but they quickly disappear...


----------

